# ASUS USB n53 not detected by PC



## ayayayae (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey there,

I have an ASUS usb-N53 wireless adapter. It stopped working when I updated my pc to windows 10. I found a way to fix it through google : asus doesn't have a driver available for windows 10, however mediatek does. Since the key is made up of mediatek parts, you can basically swap asus' driver with mediatek's driver and voilà it works.

The thing is, the first step is to go to device manager, select the ASUS n53 from the network adapters and delete its driver, in order to install the other one that's compatible with windows 10. However, the N53 is not recognized at all by my computer; it doesn't even show up in the network adapters. I tried unplugging/plugging the usb multiple times, as well as reinstalling the utility and the old drivers but it doesn't work. Any solution?

(Other than going back to windows 8.1 of course!)

Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Unplug the adapter and restart the computer, once it has restarted, Plug the Wireless adapter into the _Back_ USB port of the computer and not the front or thought a Hub. 
Go to Start/Search and type in *devmgmt.msc*, right click the* devmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated _Device Manager_, Go up to the toolbar to *View/Show Hidden Devices*.What is listed under *Network Adapters*? are there any devices with yellow flags? Expand *U*niversal *S*erial* B*us Controllers. Is there an *Unknown Device *there? If so, that is your device, there are no drivers installed for it. If there are no yellow flags or Unknown Devices, then the device is not being recognized by the computer. Try ti on another computer, if that doesn't work it has failed.


----------

